# New Picture Part V



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is another set of photos!

Version I:









Version II:









Version III:









Version IV:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

im about even on the bottom 3.... i got a 30 day trial offer from lucias art so im going to try it this weekend if i get a chance


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> im about even on the bottom 3.... i got a 30 day trial offer from lucias art so im going to try it this weekend if i get a chance


Can't wait to see what you come up with! :thumbup:


----------



## Dr_Lover (Jun 16, 2009)

chicagofan00 said:


> Here is another set of photos!
> 
> Version I:
> 
> ...


awesome ! :beerchug:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Me's likes #2. Looks like its got more of a story to tell.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW the second one is amazing!


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Number 2, the sky adds to the feel of the picture


----------



## SoonerTrent (Mar 22, 2005)

Any chance we can see the un-processed original for comparison?


----------

